# how to set Acrobat reader as default application for .....



## taken (Aug 6, 2008)

hi all,
  i have this issue of not being able to open pdf files in my IE7 and also in Firefox 3. the issue is that i have Acrobat professional and Acrobat reader 9.0 installed in my m/c. when ever i try to open pdf files, it tries to open in Acrobat Professional and then it pops up this msg and then stops. 

*mods.smurfsofwar.com/image/pics/one.jpg

when pressed ok, nothing happens.

where is the setting for making Acrobat reader to be default application for pdf files???

thanks in adv
ken


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Right Click the file
select properties
now click on change program -> adobe reader 9
hope this helps


----------



## taken (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for Re
well..The Conqueror.. how can i select the file if it is being automatically via link in web page. if its on computer then i can understand. think that u didnt get my point

my issue is for pdf files that are shown as link on web pages and when clicked gets automatically opened in acrobat professional.. not acrobat reader. i have acrobat reader installed but seems like it is not being call when pdf files are opened.

 as per as ax3, i did not get it from digit cd/dvd. i downloaded it from net. on m/c it opens files correctly as i have set it to acrobat reader.

so any help out there plssssss...


----------

